# Gewinnspiel: 25 Päckchen Matjesfix zu gewinnen!



## Anglerboard-Team (14. April 2008)

Werbung von www.matjes-hering.de

Hallo Liebe Anglerboard-Mitglieder,
wir verlosen *25 Päckchen Matjes-Reifer / Intensor  a 100g *(reicht für 2kg Matjes) unter allen Einsendern welche folgende Frage richtig beantworten:

*Wer erfand angeblich 1395 den Matjes?*

die richtige Antwort schickt ihr zusammen mit eurer Adresse bitte per E-Mail unter dem Stichwort _Matjesfix_ an gewinnspiel@anglerboard.de 

Tip: Bei der Suche nach der richtigen Antwort solltet ihr euch mal auf www.matjes-hering.de umsehen  


Einsendeschluss ist Montag der 21. April 2008! 


Anm. d. Red.

Wir würden uns sehr freuen, wenn der ein oder andere Gewinner seine Erfahrungen mit dem Matjes-Reifer / Intensor in einem Artikel für die Anglerpraxis wiedergeben würde  

Datenschutz:
Wir weisen alle Teilnehmer darauf hin, dass die Daten der Gewinner an die Fa. Matjes-Hering.de, Frank Zillat, Gostritzer Weg 1, 01217 Dresden ausschließlich zur Versendung der Gewinne weitergegeben werden und sämtliche Daten nach Beendigung des Gewinnspiels sowohl von uns als auch von der Fa. Matjes-Hering.de unverzüglich gelöscht werden.


----------



## mot67 (21. April 2008)

*AW: Gewinnspiel: 25 Päckchen Matjesfix zu gewinnen!*

na da bin ich doch gerne dabei, wo es heut nachmittag nach kiel geht


----------



## Torskfisk (21. April 2008)

*AW: Gewinnspiel: 25 Päckchen Matjesfix zu gewinnen!*

Huch, heute läuft die Geschichte aus, und ich bin erst der zweite ?????|kopfkrat
Dann wären ja noch 23 Päckchen zu haben, also haut nen Schlag rein Männer ( nagut die Mädels auch ), versuchen kann man das ja mal, und wenn es dann auch noch schmeckt????


----------



## prophet12 (22. April 2008)

*AW: Gewinnspiel: 25 Päckchen Matjesfix zu gewinnen!*

gewonnen  Jetzt gibts Matjes....


----------



## Rohrbacher (22. April 2008)

*AW: Gewinnspiel: 25 Päckchen Matjesfix zu gewinnen!*

Auch gewonnen  ! Am 10. Mai gehts nach Langeland, dann wird getestet, sofern Heringe da sind ;+.


Rohrbacher


----------



## prophet12 (22. April 2008)

*AW: Gewinnspiel: 25 Päckchen Matjesfix zu gewinnen!*

Bei mir ist das Matjes-Fix sehr gut aufgehoben....aber nicht mehr lange.
gestern hatte ich wieder 56 Stck. Heute war es mir etwas zu windig.


----------



## oli (22. April 2008)

*AW: Gewinnspiel: 25 Päckchen Matjesfix zu gewinnen!*

Ich auch, hoffe es kommt vor Samstag !


----------



## mot67 (22. April 2008)

*AW: Gewinnspiel: 25 Päckchen Matjesfix zu gewinnen!*

wird man per email benachrichtigt? falls ja hab ich dann nicht gewonnen


----------



## Heringsfetzen 04 (22. April 2008)

*AW: Gewinnspiel: 25 Päckchen Matjesfix zu gewinnen!*

Ich habe auch eine Packung gewonnen:vik:.Ich fahre am 30 Mai nach Langeland und ich hoffe ich fange den einen oder anderen Hering, das ich das Gewürz gleich ausprobieren kann.#6


----------



## prophet12 (22. April 2008)

*AW: Gewinnspiel: 25 Päckchen Matjesfix zu gewinnen!*

ja man wird per mail benachrichtigt


----------



## elch6 (23. April 2008)

*AW: Gewinnspiel: 25 Päckchen Matjesfix zu gewinnen!*

Ich auch mal gewonnen. Hoffentlich sind am 1. Mai noch Heringe in der Ostsee. Ansonsten muß ich Rotaugen oder Forellen nehmen. Aber das kann ja auch ganz interessant sein.

Gruß

Peter


----------



## MarioDD (25. April 2008)

*AW: Gewinnspiel: 25 Päckchen Matjesfix zu gewinnen!*

So - alle 25 Päckchen wurden an die Gewinner verschickt.
Diese sollten in den nächsten Tagen bei den Gewinnern eintreffen. Bitte beachtet, dass die Post in einigen Teilen des Landes streikt, so dass es zu Verzögerungen kommen kann.
Ich wünsche viel Erfolg und gutes Gelingen.


----------



## sr-esox (25. April 2008)

*AW: Gewinnspiel: 25 Päckchen Matjesfix zu gewinnen!*

Toll ich auch gewonnen,Freu.
Bin gestern schon wieder mit nem Sack voll Hering vonne Warnow zurückgekommen.
Hoffentlich kommt Matjesfix bald.#h


----------



## Dirk30 (27. April 2008)

*AW: Gewinnspiel: 25 Päckchen Matjesfix zu gewinnen!*

Super, ich hab auch gewonnen :vik:. Bin mal gespannt, wann das Matjesfix bei mir zu Hause eintrifft.


----------



## Dorsch-Schnappi (28. April 2008)

*AW: Gewinnspiel: 25 Päckchen Matjesfix zu gewinnen!*

Juhu, ich habe auch gewonnen :vik:


----------



## worker_one (29. April 2008)

*AW: Gewinnspiel: 25 Päckchen Matjesfix zu gewinnen!*

Ich habe auch gewonnen, jippieh...:m


----------



## MarioDD (29. April 2008)

*AW: Gewinnspiel: 25 Päckchen Matjesfix zu gewinnen!*

Die Päckchen wurden alle am Freitag verschickt und sollten eigentlich Samstag/Montag eingetroffen sein.
 Da die Post in einigen Bundesländern streikt (so auch bei uns in Sachsen) kann es zu Verzögerungen bei der Auslieferung kommen.
 Das Matjesfix sollte aber heute spätestens eingetroffen sein.
 Vielleicht kann es jemand bestätigen?! (Damit ich wieder ruhig schlafen kann...#t )


----------



## Dirk30 (29. April 2008)

*AW: Gewinnspiel: 25 Päckchen Matjesfix zu gewinnen!*

Noch nichts angekommen, vielleicht morgen. Mal abwarten.


----------



## prophet12 (29. April 2008)

*AW: Gewinnspiel: 25 Päckchen Matjesfix zu gewinnen!*

nix mit ruhig schlafen...bei mir ist auch noch nichts angekommen...ich bleibe da aber ganz ruhig.
Schlaf schön...;-)


----------



## prophet12 (2. Mai 2008)

*AW: Gewinnspiel: 25 Päckchen Matjesfix zu gewinnen!*

noch nix angekommen....naja nächstes jahr kommt der hering wieder


----------



## prophet12 (2. Mai 2008)

*AW: Gewinnspiel: 25 Päckchen Matjesfix zu gewinnen!*

und gerade mach ich den Briefkasten auf und schau an....
Ein Päckchen...mit Matjes-Fix...

Sieht bisschen komisch aus..(weisses Pulver)


----------



## MarioDD (2. Mai 2008)

*AW: Gewinnspiel: 25 Päckchen Matjesfix zu gewinnen!*



prophet12 schrieb:


> und gerade mach ich den Briefkasten auf und schau an....
> Ein Päckchen...mit Matjes-Fix...
> 
> Sieht bisschen komisch aus..(weisses Pulver)


 
bitte nicht nen 100 Euro Schein nehmen und das Zeugs durch die Nase ziehen#d...es sieht zwar so aus...ist aber nicht dafür gedacht. Es sei denn du stehst auf Niesen.
Mal abgesehen davon- ist schon erstaunlich, dass die Post eine Woche braucht um von Dresden nach Kiel zu fahren...


----------



## knutemann (2. Mai 2008)

*AW: Gewinnspiel: 25 Päckchen Matjesfix zu gewinnen!*

Bei mir auch angekommen:vik:Allerbesten Dank#6


----------



## MarioDD (2. Mai 2008)

*AW: Gewinnspiel: 25 Päckchen Matjesfix zu gewinnen!*



knutemann schrieb:


> Bei mir auch angekommen:vik:Allerbesten Dank#6


 
So muss es sein.
Also ich weiß jetzt, dass mindestens vier Gewinner ihre Ware erhalten haben. Euch allen viel Spass beim ausprobieren!


----------



## dogfish (3. Mai 2008)

*AW: Gewinnspiel: 25 Päckchen Matjesfix zu gewinnen!*

Meins ist auch gestern angekommen. Vielen Dank dafür. #h
Versuch wird in den nächsten Tagen gestartet.

Gruß
Achim


----------



## elch6 (3. Mai 2008)

*AW: Gewinnspiel: 25 Päckchen Matjesfix zu gewinnen!*

*Meins ist auch angekommen. Bei den Zutaten wie E621, E 575, E 605. E 211 und E 200 muss das dröhnen wie Sau.*


----------



## Fattony (3. Mai 2008)

*AW: Gewinnspiel: 25 Päckchen Matjesfix zu gewinnen!*

Haben da Österreicher eig. auch gewinnen können ?


----------



## MarioDD (4. Mai 2008)

*AW: Gewinnspiel: 25 Päckchen Matjesfix zu gewinnen!*



Fattony schrieb:


> Haben da Österreicher eig. auch gewinnen können ?


 
Ja natürlich. Es war auch einer dabei und zwar aus:
A-5524 Annaberg.


----------



## MarioDD (4. Mai 2008)

*AW: Gewinnspiel: 25 Päckchen Matjesfix zu gewinnen!*



elch6 schrieb:


> *Meins ist auch angekommen. Bei den Zutaten wie E621, E 575, E 605. E 211 und E 200 muss das dröhnen wie Sau.*


 
Naja habs in der Form nicht probiert. Ansonsten ersteres ist ein Geschmacksverstärker, zweiterer ein Säureregulator usw.


----------



## MarioDD (21. Mai 2008)

*AW: Gewinnspiel: 25 Päckchen Matjesfix zu gewinnen!*

So die ersten sollten ihren Matjesversuch beendet haben, denke ich. Nun können die versprochenen Berichte folgen....|bla:


----------



## knutemann (20. Juni 2008)

*AW: Gewinnspiel: 25 Päckchen Matjesfix zu gewinnen!*

Nachdem nun auch schon einige Boardis meine selbsgemachten Matjes probieren durften hier schon vorweg das Gesamturteil:Absolute Spitze#6
Einfache Zubereitung und das Ergebnis sucht seinesgleichen. Nur bei der Salzzugabe sollte mann imo etwas experimentieren. 100g Salz laut Rezept waren mir für die doch etwas kleineren Ostseeheringe zu viel. Aber nachdem sie gewässert wurden, sind diese dann auch den Gang allen Essbaren gegangen|supergri
Vielen Dank nochmal


----------



## Rohrbacher (20. Juni 2008)

*AW: Gewinnspiel: 25 Päckchen Matjesfix zu gewinnen!*

Nachdem wir in unserem Langelandurlaub nicht all zu viele Heringe gefangen hatten und diese gleich vor Ort "verputzten"
und ich zudem in einem heringsfreien Gebiet wohne, habe ich das ganze mit Forellen- und Rotaugenfilets getestet. Ich war am Anfang zwar etwas skeptisch#d, aber das Ergebnis war hervorragend. Geschmacklich kaum ein Unterschied zu Heringen. Einfach klasse! #6 Die Anwendung ist zudem kinderleicht.
Ich kann es wirklich nur empfehlen.

Gruß aus dem Saarland

Rohrbacher


----------



## sr-esox (22. Juni 2008)

*AW: Gewinnspiel: 25 Päckchen Matjesfix zu gewinnen!*

So nun mein Test,die Matjesse sind überaus zart und lecker geworden.Leider zu wenig von der Probe.:q
Also muss ich es wohl kaufen.
Zu Bratkartoffeln ein echter Gaumenknüller,und als Matjessalat zu frischem Schwarzbrot........ absolut deliziös
Die Verarbeitung war auch recht einfach,kann ich nur wärmstens empfehlen.#r


----------



## Heringsfetzen 04 (24. Juni 2008)

*AW: Gewinnspiel: 25 Päckchen Matjesfix zu gewinnen!*

Da ich leider dieses Jahr keine Heringe fangen konnte (die haben in Langeland nicht gebissen#d)habe ich das Fix mit Forellen probiert und ich muß sagen die haben einsame Spitze geschmeckt:vik::vik::vik:


----------



## elch6 (27. Juni 2008)

*AW: Gewinnspiel: 25 Päckchen Matjesfix zu gewinnen!*

Na dann will ich auch mal. Ich habe natürlich auch keinen Hering gefangen, nun denn zum Supermarkt und was kaufen. Hatten nur Salzhering. grübel grübel und mitgenommen. 1 St. gewässert und dann nach Anweisung, jedoch mit nur 30 gr Salz, zubereitet. Und gut wars. Zwar eher die deutschen Matjes, also etwas salziger, aber da schmeckt das Kölsch nochmal so gut.

Gruß 
Peter


----------



## MarioDD (27. Juni 2008)

*AW: Gewinnspiel: 25 Päckchen Matjesfix zu gewinnen!*

Naja, mit Salzhering hab ichs auch noch nicht versucht. 
Auf jeden fall klappts ganz prima mit den Frostheringen im Kaufland. Die sind schon ausgenommen und entgrätet. Die 800 Gramm Packung um die 3 Euro.


----------



## Peete (7. Juli 2008)

*AW: Gewinnspiel: 25 Päckchen Matjesfix zu gewinnen!*

Ja, Franz das Päckchen ist angekommen. Freute mich sehr, dass ich gewonnen habe. Werde es demnächst probieren, denn ich bin erst diese Woche am 05.Juli aus Norwegen zurückgekommen. Melde mich wieder wenns geklapt hat.
Gruß Peete


----------



## dogfish (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: Gewinnspiel: 25 Päckchen Matjesfix zu gewinnen!*

Heute habe auch ich mein Matjesprojekt abgeschlossen. Dabei hat mich das Entgräten der sehr weichen, weil vorher eingefrorenen kleinen Ostseeheringe vor ungeahnte Probeme gestellt. Ich habe die Fische auf den Rücken gelegt, dann den Daumennagel mit Druck über die Mittelgräte gestrichen und die Gräte entfernt. Die Heringe sahen hinterher reichlich zerfleddert aus. |kopfkrat  Wenn es Tipps gibt wie man das richtig macht, wäre ich dankbar.
Das Einlegen nach Anweisung war denkbar einfach, jedoch habe ich entgegen dem Rezept nur 70 Gramm Salz genommen, weil es recht kleine Heringe waren. 
Auch das Abziehen der Heringe hat nicht ganz so geklappt, wie ich es mir vorgestellt habe. Die Haut von den weichen Tierchen zu kriegen hat recht lange gedauert und auch das Ergebnis war nicht immer überragend. Falls es auch dafür Tipps gibt, immer her damit.

Nachdem soweit alles erledigt war, habe die die Heringe mit reichlich Zwiebeln und Pfeffer in Öl gelegt und heute das erste Mal probiert.

Das Ergebnis war hervorragend, die Fische sind super lecker und zart geworden. Meine Erwartungen wurden deutlich übertroffen. #6
Diese Variante wird in Zukunft einen festen Platz bei der Verwertung meiner Heringsfänge haben.


----------



## Peete (16. August 2008)

*AW: Gewinnspiel: 25 Päckchen Matjesfix zu gewinnen!*

Auch ich habe gewonnen und habe das Matjes Fix schon verwendet. Hat hervoragend geklapt. Man kann Matjes Fix nur weiterempfehlen.
Grüße Pete.


----------



## MarioDD (18. August 2008)

*AW: Gewinnspiel: 25 Päckchen Matjesfix zu gewinnen!*

@ Peete:
schreib doch mal ein wenig darüber, wie du es gemacht hast. Genau nach Anleitung oder hast du ein wenig rumexperimentiert?
Hast du die Haut vorher abgezogen oder erst nach drei Tagen...du siehst also: es gibt viele Fragen.


----------

